# nochmal Teichreinigung



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne zum Thema Teichreinigung noch mal nachfragen. Bisher habe ich einen Pontiac Sauger. Jetzt möchte ich das Spielzeug gerne gegen eine "richtige" Saugeinheit wechseln.

Mein Problem ist, daß der Schwimmteich voll in der Sonne steht. Damit bekomme ich die Fadenalgen nicht richtig in den Griff. Im Schwimmbereich habe ich Algen an den Wänden und Algen mit Mulm auf dem Boden. Das Wasser ist klar, aber durch die Algen sieht der Schwimmteil nicht schön aus. In der Pflanzenzone sind fast keine Algen zu sehen.

Größe des Teichs ist 11 * 9 m, der Schwimmteil ist ca. 4 * 5 m Tiefe 1,7 m. Nur den Schwimmteil will ich sauber halten. So 2 -3 mal im Jahr wirklich Grundreinigen, das man die Folie wieder sieht.

Meine Anforderungen an die Saugeinheit sind:
- Durcharbeiten können, also nicht alle 2 Minuten Pause weil ich einen Filter reinigen muß. (z.B. weil ein Büschel Algen drin hängt)
- Genug Saugkraft, daß man bei einer Reinigung mit einer Bürste auch noch sieht wo man gerade saugt. 
- Das Wasser möchte ich gerne wieder in den Teich zurück führen. Mit der jetzigen Lösung leite ich das Wasser immer in die Blumenbeete und fülle dann nach. Auf Dauer ganz schön teuer.

Die Forumssuche habe ich schon genutzt. Mir ist nicht klar, ob der USS 3000 von Zehnder oder eine Impellerpumpe z.B. bei Ralf Glenk zu beziehen mein Problem löst. Welches Zubehör nimmt man am besten dazu?

Ich würde mich riesig über Tips freuen.

Carsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo Carsten,
Ich verwende die Impellerpumpe mit Steinabscheider von Sprick und bin sehr zufreiden. bei deiner Teichgröße funktioniert auch eine Saugdüse mit Hochdruckreiniger. Wenn du ein Einkammersystem hast wirdt du um einen separaten Filter nicht herum kommen wenn du das Wasser wieder einleiten willst. In jedemfall sollte der Dreck erst in ein Filterschlauch geleitet werden danach durch einen Feinfilter da kannst du zuüig durcharbeiten ohne das sich dein Teich eintrübt. wenn du bei uns in der Nähe wohnst kannst ruhig vorbeikommen dann kann ich dir das auch mal im Einsatz zeigen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo Günter,
leider ist es zum vorbeikommen doch relativ weit.

Fängt der Steinabscheuder auch Fadenalgen auf, oder wird die Impellerpumpe dann verstopft? 

Wenn ich mit dem Hochdruckreiger arbeite, schaft der es den Algenbewuchs von der Folie zu bekommen?

Welchen Filterschlauch und welchen Feinfilter empfiehlst du?

Grüße 
Carsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo Carsten,
welchen Schlammsauger du nimmst, Zehnder, Tapir von Ralf (ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann günstiger als Sprik) oder Schlamm-Multi ist nicht so einfach, du findest in den Foren "für und wider".

Ich stand am Anfang des Jahres auch vor der Frage. ich habe mich für den Zehnder entschieden, war auch eine Geldfrage. Ich hab ihn übers Internet für 500 Euro erworben. 
Hier ein paar Erfahrungen die dir vielleicht helfen eine Entscheidung zu treffen.
Zehnder war in der Anschaffung günstiger, aber das Orginal Zubehör ist m.M. überteuert. hab ich die Einzelteile seperat gekauft und dann selbst zusammengebaut (über Internet gekauft). 20m zusätzlichen Saugschlauch und 10 m zusätzlichen Ablaufschlauch und Stange und Bürsten.
Mit dem Zehnder USS3000 kann man ununterbrochen Arbeiten, habe 3-4 Std. im Frühjahr für die Reinigung des Schwimbereiches (9mx5m, 2,2m tief) in einem Stück gesaugt.
Die Saugkraft ist gut, ABER das sind keine riesigen Strömungen die der Teichsauger entwickelt, du mußt gezielt an den Dreck gehen!
Das Wasser hab ich nicht in den Teich zurückgeführt, der Dreck den du absaugst ist nur scher schwer zu filtern, ist einfach zu fein, deshalb hab ich ihn in den Garten geleitet. Da es im Frühjahr auch öfters regnet, hat der Teich sich fast von alleine auf den richtigen Wasserstand gefüllt, was noch fehlte hab ich mit Frischwasser nachgefüllt.

Nach der, zugegeben aufwendigen Reinigung im Frühjahr, hab ich bisher meinen Teich noch nicht wieder abgesaugt und die Verunreinigungen halten sich in Grenzen, eventuell werde ich im Urlaub den Reiniger noch mals kurz anwerfen, aber dann nur den gröbsten Dreck absaugen.

Noch zwei Hinweise:
Beim Absaugen wurde der Dreck aber auch aufgewirbelt und ich habe dann nicht mehr richtig sehen könnnen wo ich arbeite bzw. noch arbeiten muß. Da blieb mir nicht anderes übrig als an einem anderen Tag, nach Absetzen des Drecks, nochmal zu saugen.
Beim Absaugen hat mich enorm der Wind gestört, durch die "rauhe" Wasseroberfläche war es manchmal sehr schwer zu sehen was man am Teichboden macht. Aber das ist natürlich kein Problem des Teichsaugers, das hat man immer. Ich habe mir für das Arbeiten im Frühjahr bei 12-14 Grad Wassertemperatur eine Neoprehnhose aus einem Anglergeschäft gekauft, das lohnt sich ebenfalls.

Mein Teich liegt übrigens auch den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, aber bisher hab ich so gut wie keine Algen, nur am Teichboden lagern sich die Sedimente ab.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen, ich hoffe sie helfen dir etwas weiter.
Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo Carsten, 
der Steinabscheider fängt die Fadenalgen nicht auf nur Steine ,weil sie schwere sind. Alles andere geht durch den Impeller der verstopft auch mit den Fadenalgen nicht, da sie durch das enge Pumpengehäuse zerquetscht werden. Ich leite die Dreckbrühe erst in ein 300l Faß mit einer Art Auslaufsiphon und Schieber  an den ich ein ca 7m langer Filterschlauch anschließe. Gibt es bei Sprick und Glenk als laufende Meter. Wird einfach auf gewünschte Länge gekürzt und zugebunden. In deinem Fall ohne Klärbecken solltest du den Schlauch in ein Folienbecken legen 1x3 m und über einen Patronenfilter in den Teich zurück. Sollte dein Bodenmulm extrem fein sein musst du nach dem Patronenfilter nochmals ein paar Beruhigungsstufen mit Folie auslegen bevor es in den Teich kommt sonnst ist dein Teichwasser in kurzer Zeit trüb und kannst nicht weiterarbeiten. Ich habe vor zwei Wochen einen 300m² Teich gereinigt mit solch feinem Mulm und es hat gut funktioniert nach 3 Stunden saugen konnte man immer noch den Bodensauger sehen. Ich verwende den Elastischen mit Rädern. von Sprick. Was für ein Filter du brauchst musst du ausprobieren. Du kannst auch aus dem Beruhigungsbecken das Wasser aus liegenden Filterpatronen auslaufen lassen. Da kommt es auf deine Platzverhältnisse an da das Absetzbecken etwas größer gebaut werden muss. Das Becken wird aus 20 bis 30 cm breiten Holzdielen gebaut  und mit Treibhausfolie oder Abdeckplanen  vom Baumarkt ausgelegt. Mal sehen ob ich noch Bilder habe bzw. muss mal welche neu machen dann versteht man es besser. Der Saugkopf für den Hochdruckreiniger saugt auch die Fadenalgen von der Folie. Die Hochdruckreinigerversion ist besser für punktuelles saugen, bei kleinen Flächen oder bei dickem Teichschlamm besser geeignet.  Bei dickem Faulschlamm sollte man lieber das Wasser in den Garten ableiten und nicht versuchen zu filtern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
Entschieden habe ich mich für eine Impellerpumpe.

Ich habe mal gerechnet:
Sprick
Multi 6000 wendbar mit Steinabscheider 869,00
Saugset 78,95
4 Meter Stange 10,00
Filtersack 8 Meter 32,00
Fahrgestell 69,00

Ralf
Tapir 6000  529,00
Basis Saugset 239,00
MTI Feinfilter 299,00
Fahrgestell 79,00


Kann es sein, daß Sprick der preiswertere ist, oder habe ich etwas übersehen? Ist die Filterqualität bei beiden gleich?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo Carsten,
den Vorfilter von Glenk habe ich noch nicht getestet weis auch nicht was der an Menge aufnehmen kann. bei dem Muli von Spricks ist das Fahrgestell schon dabei der Wendeschalter hat den Vorteil das du den Steinabscheider rückspülen kannst. Wer nun letzt endlich am günstigsten ist liegt vermutlich in der Kombination der einzelnen Komponenten. in jedem Fall solltest du die Saugschlauchlänge zu deinem Teich abstimmen Teleskopstange und Saugbürste ebenfalls. wenn dein Boden Unebenheiten hat ist ein Elastischer Bodensauger von vorteil. Mulmglocke ist bei Glenk dabei bei Sprickk geht das extra. Ich glaube da must du selbst durch und der dir persönlich am besten zusagt dem gibst du den Zuschlag oder kombinierst unter den Anbietern. Viel spaß beim zusammenstellen und rechnen.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte kurz erzählen wie es aus gegangen ist. Ich habe in Ebay noch einen weiteren Händler gefunden. 
http://stores.ebay.de/BoFiTec-Siebfilter-und-Teichbedarf_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm
Handelsvertretung Horst Trenz.

Ich war in Grevenbroich bei dem Verkäufer und konnte mir alle Sachen live vorführen lassen. 

Pumpe 385 Euro
incl. allem Zubehör was ich haben wollte ca. 800 Euro.

Die Sachen habe ich heute getestet. Läuft klasse. Kein Vergleich mit der Pontiac die ich vorher hatte. Jetzt macht das Arbeiten wieder richtig Spaß!

Nochmal vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung und vieleicht hilft der Link oben ja jemand anderem weiter.

Gruß
Carsten


----------

